# LILO in Masterbootrecord



## Ripper (26. Februar 2002)

Hi leutz ich hab meinen suse 7.3 lilo auf diskette geschrieben und hab jetzt dieses wunderschöne menü zum wählen zwischen Windoof und Linux. Jetzt meine Frage wenn ich dat teil in den masterbootrecord reinschreibe bleibt dieses menü erhalten oder bootet mein compi sofort linux???


----------



## TheVirus (28. Februar 2002)

Normal müsste das Menü erhalten bleiben falls die lilo.conf aud der platte die gleiche ist. Bevor du also lilo in den MBR haust würde ich mal nachgucken ob windows in lilo.conf eingetragen ist. Sie müsste unter /etc/lilo.conf zu finden sein.

Bei Suse kann man das aber auch bestimmt über yast regeln. Frag mich nicht wie. Hatte nur mal Suse 6.2 drauf mittlerweile kommt nur RedHat auf die Platte.

So Long
TheVirus

btw: wenn du in lilo.conf alles richtig eingestellt hast installierst du lilo indem du auf dem Terminal als root lilo eingbist. Das Ziel (also in deinem fall MBR) musst du ebenfalls in der lilo.conf eingeben. In deinem Fall wirds /dev/hda sein (hda = erste platte am ersten ide kontroller)


----------



## Ripper (28. Februar 2002)

jo danke hat geklappt

Cu Ripper


----------

